
Fisher v. eBay (2017) - ebattery
https://digitalcommons.law.scu.edu/historical/1374/
======
ebattery
eBay seems to have cultivated a marketplace rigged toward maximizing fees at
all costs while disregarding fair and ethical treatment of its sellers. In
some jurisdictions their prejudice against sellers is arguably in violation of
anti-deceptive trade practice legislation. It will be interesting to see where
this case goes. If a mall treated its tenants the way eBay treats its sellers
the mall would quickly find itself facing copious litigation.

